# Selling Land in Thailand



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

My wife owns a block in Chumphon which she wants to sell, any ideas for advertising? The block is about 5 Kms out of Chumphon city, 7 Kms to Cabana Beach. She is optomistically asking for 1.5 million Baht.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Depends on who your target market is. the tradional way to sell is tell everyone at the local restaurants etc (word of mouth). Also put up a sign.

if it's BKK thais then there are specialised thai language web sites like prakard.com (not sure of spelling). 

if it's foreigners then just google on "buying thai real estate" to find a gazillion web sites and discussion forums. browse amongst them and see who looks the most professional and then make contact. Some are region based and others specialise in different types of real estate.


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

cnx_bruce said:


> Depends on who your target market is. the tradional way to sell is tell everyone at the local restaurants etc (word of mouth). Also put up a sign.
> 
> if it's BKK thais then there are specialised thai language web sites like prakard.com (not sure of spelling).
> 
> if it's foreigners then just google on "buying thai real estate" to find a gazillion web sites and discussion forums. browse amongst them and see who looks the most professional and then make contact. Some are region based and others specialise in different types of real estate.


Had quick look at the Thai realestate sight that is linked to this site, I will investigate further. My wife is hoping to sell to a farang then buy a larger property which on the local forclosure list. The more she can get the less she has to borrow.


----------

